

Show HN: Easy Website localization – Edit text, images and CSS with 1 click - laurentsabbah
https://www.bablic.com

======
laurentsabbah
Been working on this localization startup after dealing with countless
requests to translate websites for my freelance customers, it was always a
tedious, complicated, expensive task that both myself and my customers hated.

Bablic was born.

Bablic lets you EASILY localize a website. Choose from machine translation or
professional human translation right from our editor.

The cool thing about Bablic is it lets you manually edit components in real-
time and see how it looks like on your site, in our editor.

You can manually edit text, replace images and best of all, edit CSS/style in
order to make sure the look and feel of your website stays consistent in each
and every language you choose to offer.

For example, some words in French are longer than in English and usually, with
other companies, translating into French could break your website's layout due
to that. With Bablic you can easily make a specific font smaller or adjust
padding for the French language and have it fit just perfectly.

I'd appreciate if you guys can give it a try, it's right on our homepage, all
you need to do is submit your URL and get instant access to the editor to
start translating and playing with our tool.

Would love to hear some feedback from the community.

Thanks in advance!

~~~
caagesen
Looks great! I am just at the point of finalizing my website and would like to
see a few examples of websites using Bablic before deciding.

